# difference between two NES's Zelda ROMs



## test84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi, 
i hvae Legend of Zelda, The (U) (PRG0) [!].nes and Legend of Zelda, The (U) (PRG1) [!].nes
does anyone know whats the difference between them?


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2007)

PRG0 and PRG1 were chips on the NES carts.

That's the only difference AFAIK.
The exact same game with different chips.


----------



## test84 (Jun 21, 2007)

thnx man!
btw, who is the guy in ur signature and avatar?


----------



## Roamin64 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi ,

I'm sorry to say that PRG0 and PRG1 are not 2 different chips you meant PRG and CHR.

It really stands for program 0 and program 1.

One slight difference between the 2 roms is the text appearing when you die "HOLD RESET WHILE YOU TURN POWER OFF"
This text is not present in one of the roms.

Difference usually is bug fixed versions of the game.  So some bugs that were in PRG0 rom might not be there in PRG1 rom.  The game itself will be identical.

Some games like donkey kong country for snes have many revisions.  Or Star Wars for n64.

Edit:
I just wanted to add that Perfect Dark for n64 had a nasty bug which would block you from doing a certain star mission playing 4 people with Elvis.  I don't remember exactly , but that was fixed in a new PD revision


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> thnx man!
> btw, who is the guy in ur signature and avatar?




Avatar: John Lennon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Signature: John Kennedy Toole from A Confederacy of Dunces
___________________________-
Thanks Roamin64!

You're so stupid lagman, John Kennedy Toole is the author of Confederacy of Dunces, the main character -and the guy in your sign- is *Ignatius J. Reilly*.


----------

